# How does one with SA find that significan others???



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

I guess this is a question that has probably been posted several times. But i have noticed that quite many people in here have boyfriends or girlfriends. If you are one of these people, please give me some advice on this subject. How did you get into a relationship? The only way to force me walk up to a girl and talk to her is if someone was holding a gun to my head. :um Do girls have the same problem too? I mean would a girl ever walk up to a guy and talk to him? Or do they just wait for the guy to do the initiative most of the time?

how about online dating sites? is that a good alternative for SA people to find a guy or a girl?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

she found me on sas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Noca said:


> she found me on sas


Same here. She basically had to tell me to ask her out to begin with but it all worked out


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been functioning on the assumption that chloroform and a damp rag came into play in some way. Then I realized that that's just how _I_ would have to go about finding a bf/gf.

[Yes, yes, I'm only kidding. Don't take everything (or, really, anything) I say seriously. Spanish fly would work just as well.]


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

demoneyeskyo said:


> I guess this is a question that has probably been posted several times. But i have noticed that quite many people in here have boyfriends or girlfriends. If you are one of these people, please give me some advice on this subject. How did you get into a relationship? The only way to force me walk up to a girl and talk to her is if someone was holding a gun to my head. :um Do girls have the same problem too? I mean would a girl ever walk up to a guy and talk to him? Or do they just wait for the guy to do the initiative most of the time?
> 
> how about online dating sites? is that a good alternative for SA people to find a guy or a girl?


You answered your own question. Get some good friends that force you to approach women when you're out. If having friends to push you into it isn't available maybe make a bet with someone. You have to do something to force yourself to approach especially if you're a guy. There is actually someone at work that I have interest in but two thoughts pop into my head 1. she is too young 2. parents are divorced well maybe 3. what others will think. I have a feeling on the inside that she is interested but these things I listed are stopping me. Bottomline you can blame it on yourself or sa but you have to talk to them. I'm blowing my chance right here but it's not the first. I could ask her out to lunch and I'm almost positive she would say yes but then the rumors will be flying throughout work about it. So why do I bring up my personal situation? Just showing you how we prevent ourselves from finding a significant other.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

So I just saw that Noca and mserychic found their "other halfs" on sas, now thats pretty awesome... veeerrrrrrry cute









The most attractive thing to me is when someone is willing to take someone else for who they are, no matter the circumstances. I dont really come out and tell someone how I feel abuot them so i'm no good at answering this question.. I dont let out my feelings to often. ops

Just wanted to say I thought that was the cutest thing. And best of luck to you all.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

My first husband was a friend of a friend. My second husband was a friend of the family. My boyfriend is a memeber here.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I found my fiance through a high school club. We were both in 4-H.

I think one way is to find something that forces you to be close to other people, but has qualities that let you retreat sometimes and keep your sanity. 

I loved photography (4-H has a photography project) and also really liked the teacher who was the club sponsor, so that made being close to people bearable for me. I survived because it wasn't 24/7; I got weekend breaks from seeing people and dealing with them. My fiance was doing some sort of mechanical project. We got together on a trip where we were supposed to be competing in our project areas.

Personally, I would never have walked up to him and started a conversation. We turned out to know some of the same people, and since I knew no one else there, I had to spend some time with them. He was in the same situation. The people we were spending time with obviously liked each other, and were really wrapped up in that ... so we ended up talking, at first mostly about our friends who were making fools of themselves by acting so mushy. 

It's good to find someone who definitely has something in common with you. Clubs, groups, mutual friends, and similar work all make for good conversations. 

Wow, I just had a realization ... the point is to try to find someone who could be your friend. Where would you find a friend? Through work? Through a hobby? What are you most comfortable with? Do your current friends possibly know someone for you? That's where you need to look for an SO.

As far as actually getting into the relationship is concerned, make a friend, and then tell them you'd like to be more.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I suppose that most people (ie those who aren't pickup artists..) find their SO through mutual friends, work, or shared interests. Which puts me in a very bad position since i have virtually no friends, only have a rubbish part time job (looking for a full-time job now) and my interests aren't really social... they're mostly things to do alone.



> The only way to force me walk up to a girl and talk to her is if someone was holding a gun to my head. Ummm... Do girls have the same problem too? I mean would a girl ever walk up to a guy and talk to him? Or do they just wait for the guy to do the initiative most of the time?


As far as i'm aware it's generally accepted that guys are the ones who are supposed to do the approaching... though of course there are exceptions.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Meee said:


> I suppose that most people (ie those who aren't pickup artists..) find their SO through mutual friends, work, or shared interests. Which puts me in a very bad position since i have virtually no friends, only have a rubbish part time job (looking for a full-time job now) and my interests aren't really social... they're mostly things to do alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar problem Mee; not enough close friends not a big enough network to find someone or for them to find someone that would match me. I believe stats say most people find their so through friends or a social gathering where networks of friends come together.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

demoneyeskyo said:


> Do girls have the same problem too? I mean would a girl ever walk up to a guy and talk to him? Or do they just wait for the guy to do the initiative most of the time?


Yes, girls have the same problem too. The pretty ones probably get guys approaching them a lot, but if you're not that good looking it doesn't happen. I know I could never approach a guy. I met my ex-boyfriend because he was a friend of a friend. But now I don't have friends or a social life at all, so I think it's a lost cause.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

all my boyfriends except the current one found me online somehow and messaged me and that led to us dating.

the one I have now was roommates with my ex. when the ex broke up with me, days later the roommate asked me out. It was a nasty situation at first, them being roommates, but the ex realized I was more compatible with his roommate anyways


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I've been functioning on the assumption that chloroform and a damp rag came into play in some way. Then I realized that that's just how _I_ would have to go about finding a bf/gf.


Mmm you might be onto something here.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

justagirl04 said:


> all my boyfriends except the current one found me online somehow and messaged me and that led to us dating.
> 
> the one I have now was roommates with my ex. when the ex broke up with me, days later the roommate asked me out. It was a nasty situation at first, them being roommates, but the ex realized I was more compatible with his roommate anyways


Ive never meet anyone online, maybe im just not proactive enough. Are you talking myspace or just through ICQ or something?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

scairy said:


> I have a similar problem Mee; not enough close friends not a big enough network to find someone or for them to find someone that would match me. I believe stats say most people find their so through friends or a social gathering where networks of friends come together.


I think I have a big enough social network. :stu

Do you think your friends would find you someone? That's never happened to me. Someone did say that to me in the past and never acted on it. I think most people that know me think I'm too odd (no license, real job, not a talker/nervous talker, etc.), that I'm just not with it in certain ways, to have a girlfriend, although they'd never say it to my face. That's what friends are all about.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Becky said:


> My first husband was a friend of a friend. My second husband was a friend of the family. My boyfriend is a memeber here.


You know...they say.. the third ones a charm









Oh no the online dating talk :hide

I just have to ask.. How does this happen? I understand you talk for a while before you getting "feelings" but really, you hear of these ppl talking online from one state to another then the next thing you know they are passing back and forth " I love you's" I dont understand, I mean yes, I can see two ppl chatting and realizing they have a lot in common, perhaps its a great friend, someone to vent to, chat with, wonderful, but how do you fall in love w/ someone you talk to online? I know its not what someone looks like that matters, and all that, but shouldnt it be you have to hang out and spend time w/ someone and all to actually fall in love? Maybe i'm just diff, and maybe just maybe someones gonna post something back to change my mind. I dont know though, I find this a tough one. I mean sure, it happens all the time all over the place, ppl go on dating sites, chat rooms, forums, whatever, fine, but please.. try to explain this one to me. Its not even so much I want my mind changed, im just intrsted to hear everyones opion!


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

MissBrownEyes said:


> I dont understand, I mean yes, I can see two ppl chatting and realizing they have a lot in common, perhaps its a great friend, someone to vent to, chat with, wonderful, but how do you fall in love w/ someone you talk to online?


Well, the way I understand it, you move your relationship offline -- at least partially -- _before_ you say "I love you" .

Actually I know online two girls I would really like to meet IRL, but one of them is from Moscow, and another from St. Petersburg -- and I live many hundreds of kilometers away from these cities...


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

mayblue said:


> demoneyeskyo said:
> 
> 
> > Do girls have the same problem too? I mean would a girl ever walk up to a guy and talk to him? Or do they just wait for the guy to do the initiative most of the time?
> ...


I agree. In my case I am pathetic and have never had a boyfriend (or many friends period) in my life. Approaching a guy is something I can envision doing once I find the self-confidence to it...maybe in the next couple of decades? :|

As for guys approaching me, it rarely happens, and when it does it's never anyone I am drawn to in that way. Usually old perverts. :fall


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

SADLiath said:


> Wow, I just had a realization ... the point is to try to find someone who could be your friend. Where would you find a friend? Through work? Through a hobby? What are you most comfortable with? Do your current friends possibly know someone for you? That's where you need to look for an SO.
> 
> As far as actually getting into the relationship is concerned, make a friend, and then tell them you'd like to be more.


How about when you get stuck in that dreaded friends zone? That happened to me once and it sucked!! :mum How do you avoid that?


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

dez said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > demoneyeskyo said:
> ...


You are not pathetic. :hug


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Skroderider said:


> MissBrownEyes said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand, I mean yes, I can see two ppl chatting and realizing they have a lot in common, perhaps its a great friend, someone to vent to, chat with, wonderful, but how do you fall in love w/ someone you talk to online?
> ...


Well thats what I thought to, but beleive me there are a million ppl out there who say I love you before meeting in person, and perhaps its possible I cant knock it b/c its never happend to me, I know of this girl who was proposed to online and she just left to his country to marry him.. now c'mon gimmie a break... :?


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

demoneyeskyo said:


> SADLiath said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I just had a realization ... the point is to try to find someone who could be your friend. Where would you find a friend? Through work? Through a hobby? What are you most comfortable with? Do your current friends possibly know someone for you? That's where you need to look for an SO.
> ...


You're not getting stuck in the "friends zone". Repeat after me. Girls. Will. Date. Male. Friends. You're getting stuck in the "BROTHER zone".

There are two kinds of male friends.

The first kind is the kind you joke around with, visit places with, and generally share common interests. Maybe some lighthearted discussions about life and what you're going to do with it. Most girls would date that kind of friend if they developed feelings for him.

The second kind is the kind you actually love as a close family member, he protects you from other 'bad' guys, maybe provides for you in some emotional kind of way, has long meaningful discussions with you about why guys/girls do this/that, and is generally "the brother you wish you had". Most girls would NOT want to mess up that kind of friendship by dating. We do not date our brothers.

This girl, your friend, who wouldn't date you ... thought of you as more than a friend, just not the 'more' that you wanted. She probably thought of you as a brother or father figure. While we can have equally strong feelings for those male friends, we're not willing to throw away what we already have.

EDIT: If you won't believe it coming from just me, try to help MissBrownEyes on her post "can anyone help me out here". She's fallen for a friend herself and needs advice from some guys.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW sadliath I had never looked at the freinds thing like that, you are so very much correct. b/c I have a friend of the family who when I was little I always thought was cute, I use to think wow I wanna be w/ him someday, but NOWAY..haha he is deff like a brother, he loves me, dont get me wrong, he would do anything for me, and sometimes I got confused like .. wow.. where is this going sort of thing, but I can see clearly now.. makes total sence to me. I just hope my "friend" doesnt feel this way about me  and I dont think he really does so much b/c we wouldnt be doing some of the things we do.. oh brother what a confusing mind boggleing mess :afr


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

scairy said:


> Meee said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose that most people (ie those who aren't pickup artists..) find their SO through mutual friends, work, or shared interests. Which puts me in a very bad position since i have virtually no friends, only have a rubbish part time job (looking for a full-time job now) and my interests aren't really social... they're mostly things to do alone.
> ...


Well there was a party 20-25 that consisted mostly of girls that I went to. Although I feel good that I got myself to go and talk to around 7-8 girls and I got some experience from it. Unfortunately I didn't get anyone's phone number because the police came and shut it down because of it being too noisy. Hopefully with what little free time I have I will be doing more of this to try and find someone. It could have been the fact that they were drinking but each one had turnoffs personality/actions wise.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

BeNice said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a similar problem Mee; not enough close friends not a big enough network to find someone or for them to find someone that would match me. I believe stats say most people find their so through friends or a social gathering where networks of friends come together.
> ...


I'm in similiar situation. I think I have big enough social network. Still no date. My friends have never fixed me up with someone. Pssh, some friends they are....making do all the leg work in finding myself a boyfriend.

I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I should start talking to more guys to increase my chances, but talking(initiating conversations) to guys scares the living crap out of me to begin with. I'm going to be alone forever! :cry


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Redox said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > scairy said:
> ...


Dude I'm like that. I don't mind it so much that they don't help me, but to the point of them refusing to introduce me to their friends well they're assholes. But it's okay most of my friends are assholes anyways.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My most successful relationship was with a very agressive guy who I knew through a very strange website... My SA got in the way of most things, and after ruining things with both he and his family, I had to call it quits. I've never had a relationship with a guy I met through "traditional" means. I know no one worth dating (at least, not in my opinion) at my school, anyway.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

SAS connections is a good place to start.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

demoneyeskyo said:


> SADLiath said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I just had a realization ... the point is to try to find someone who could be your friend. Where would you find a friend? Through work? Through a hobby? What are you most comfortable with? Do your current friends possibly know someone for you? That's where you need to look for an SO.
> ...


IMHO, the "friend zone" is nothing more than a great Chris Rock comedy bit.. if you really want a meaningful relationship with someone, you need to establish a strong sense of trust, and the only way to do that is to be a great friend first.. lots of listening, lots of support and lots of hugs.. somewhere along those lines you drop a couple of hints and see how the other party takes it and then carry on with being friends.. eventually, and when you're both comfortable, you'll get to be more than just friends.. sure, if you want to get in someone's pants immediately, then becoming friends is not the best thing that could happen.. but it all depends on the time span of the relationship you're talking about: days/weeks vs. months/years..

i'm currently going through something like that myself.. i really like the girl and i want to have something meaningful with her, so i don't want to put any sort of pressure on her, but to really allow us to be good friends first.. so far, we've shared a few intimate moments and it's been awesome, but i'm not trying to pressure her into anything, just take it a day at a time..

as for the original topic, we met by chance on a trip organized by mutual friends.. she's shy herself, and really down to earth and focused, just like me, so that helps incredibly.. i always thought the best match for me would be a wild extroverted girl, but now i'm sure that's not the case.. she leaves me a lot of breathing room and space, and i give her the same too, but when we're together, it's so wonderful..

basically, try to find someone you 'click' with and you know wouldn't judge you because of the way you are.. we (people with SA) are very sensitive to begin with, and really need a patient, understanding couple to help us open up and enjoy the small things in life.. for me, it's the girl i'm seeing.. i didn't think it was possible, but ever since i'm with her, my focus has shifted from being constantly on me and my problems, to her, and what she thinks/wants/needs..


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Basically it involves breaking out of your comfort zone. Granted its harder for someone with SA, but not impossible.


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

I've met guys through work, and I did some volunteering. I've also dated on-line like Match.com but I've never gotton serious with anyone I dated on-line.


----------



## Winston Smith (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, 

I thought I'd chime in. 

I'd tried to find a meaningful relationship my whole life. Don't get me wrong, there have been a handful of girls that were interested in me in one way or the other, but they weren't quite right for me. I just didn't feel that way about any of them. After having awkward friendships with girls my whole life, I found that my ability to 'put myself out there' had dwindled to the point of being effectively non-existent. I found out that I had social anxiety, albeit only in certain situations (interacting with the opposite sex and confrontations, mostly). So, I found this wonderful site. Through it, I met the most amazing woman, and we'd clicked right away. I mustered the strength to 'put myself out there' (it's much easier to do online, thank god), knowing that I would be shot down, but also knowing that she was so amazing that I just had to take the chance, however remote the possibility of anything developing between us was. Well, as it turns out, she was interested in pursuing a relationship. I was happier than I'd ever been. One thing led to another, and now we're married and have been for over a year now. 

Thanks so much for not turning me down needium. I love you! 

SAS is, in my humble opinion, the best place to find love. The hard part is putting yourself out there. Good luck! I know you can do it. 

Justin


----------



## knglerxt (Jan 18, 2006)

Meee said:


> I suppose that most people (ie those who aren't pickup artists..) find their SO through mutual friends, work, or shared interests. Which puts me in a very bad position since i have virtually no friends, only have a rubbish part time job (looking for a full-time job now) and my interests aren't really social... they're mostly things to do alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You hit the nail on the head. I think that's my main problem, too.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

ye 99% of cases the guy needs to take the initiative. I've been watching all these vids on youtube about pickup artists and the whole game trying to maybe learn a little for myself.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

deadrun said:


> I'm in similiar situation. I think I have big enough social network. Still no date. My friends have never fixed me up with someone. Pssh, some friends they are....making do all the leg work in finding myself a boyfriend.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I should start talking to more guys to increase my chances, but talking(initiating conversations) to guys scares the living crap out of me to begin with. I'm going to be alone forever! :cry


Dude I'm like that. I don't mind it so much that they don't help me, but to the point of them refusing to introduce me to their friends well they're @$$#. But it's okay most of my friends are @$$# anyways.[/quote]

It's taken me a while to get back to this thread. I never realized anyone responded to what I said..

I can't blame my friends. I guess I might give the impression of not being someone who wants to be introduced, I dunno. I do hate that, though. In everyday life, I'm not sure if there is anything more disappointing... hanging out with someone the whole night and not being introduced. I do not believe it is my responsibility to introduce myself to someone that is brought into the social environment by someone else I know. It's usually obvious the other person doesn't believe that, either, because they usually don't introduce themself. Sometimes I will do it, but it's not always so convenient, especially if the unintroduced person is talking to someone else the whole time and you make strange, random eye contact with them the whole night until finally (maybe) you are introduced. There are people, friends of friends and what not, that I have distantly hung out with more than once and never been officially introduced to. That is the ultimate social nightmare to me.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

BeNice said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a similar problem Mee; not enough close friends not a big enough network to find someone or for them to find someone that would match me. I believe stats say most people find their so through friends or a social gathering where networks of friends come together.
> ...


Well I wouldn't say I have friends, lol. More aquaintance type deal because none of them are really close to me. More like hang out every so often. One I think may have tried once but I messed it up. I didn't talk to the girl. She was hot and appeared to be shy. My mistakes were 1. I thought she was 16 when she just looked really young for her age 2. SA

Other than this there have been comments made but no real action. They sometimes hint at me being capable of having a gf but I think deep down they know it's not likely and because of this they don't tend to try and hook me up. But then again I never ask so...


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> I mustered the strength to 'put myself out there' (it's much easier to do online, thank god), knowing that I would be shot down, but also knowing that she was so amazing that I just had to take the chance, however remote the possibility of anything developing between us was.


I experienced this once. However I didn't ask her out but to this day if I ever saw her I'd have no problem getting shot down. I wish I would have turned in my test incomplete to go talk to her outside. She would probably think I'm crazy as she probably doesn't remember me, but her intellect definitely made an unforgettable impression.

Great post though. Congratulations.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

MissBrownEyes said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > My first husband was a friend of a friend. My second husband was a friend of the family. My boyfriend is a memeber here.
> ...


As someone whos said "I love you" before meeting I feel I should reply to this. It is possible, but probably not with only online contact, you need phone as well. Anyway I'm pretty sure it was really love, I couldn't eat or sleep for nearly a week after, and it left me blue for months as would a rl break up.

I don't think I'd recommend online relationships, though, despite the fact that I was (am?, i dont know) on the verge of entering my forth one. It's just too difficult. Best to just keep it as friends and meet in person before anything like thats decided. Despite how much you may have in common and how easy they are to talk to.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I met my boyfriend of over 3 years now at church. (I've always found church to be a great place to meet people, especially smaller churches) He got my aim screenname through another friend at church, we started talking, and it took off from there. I actually don't remember any of our first meetings or early conversations, I wish I could remember more!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not in a relationship now but almost everyone I've went out with, I met online... I've met some on personals sites, some on Myspace, etc... nothing has worked out so far. I can't meet anyone any other way than online though and since I've had such bad luck my mom thinks all anyone can meet online is complete losers, and wants me to go about finding someone a different way, but for me there is NO other way. Some people in my family have tried to set me up with people and that just doesn't work out at all...they always set me up with people I have nothing in common with and usually people I find annoying(they talk WAY too much or things like that)... I believe I've only been asked out by one person that didn't meet me online or through a family member.....and that was the Directv guy. But then I was going out with my ex who dumped me just a few weeks later anyway, for an outgoing *****. :sigh I didn't really like the Directv guy all that much but I probably should have went out with him and dumped my ex before he had the chance to dump me--he obviously wasn't the best guy in the world anyway but for some reason I loved the idiot. :mum But the Directv guy probably would have been better, well I know he couldn't have been any worse!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Softy785 said:


> I met my boyfriend of over 3 years now at church. (I've always found church to be a great place to meet people, especially smaller churches) He got my aim screenname through another friend at church, we started talking, and it took off from there. I actually don't remember any of our first meetings or early conversations, I wish I could remember more!


I couldn't meet anyone at my church, it's TINY(I rarely go anymore anyway--in fact the last time I went was with my ex and we've been split up for about 2 months now) and the only young guy there is the preacher's son who is way too young and even if he wasn't, has a girlfriend. Everyone else is old & married.
Church probably wouldn't be the best place for me to find someone anyway....though it would be great to actually find someone with morals who didn't drink, smoke, do drugs, etc(if anyone like that even exists besides me--I seriously wonder sometimes.)... if people didn't know me well already they'd take one look at me and think I was a serial killer or something.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> though it would be great to actually find someone with morals who didn't drink, smoke, do drugs, etc(if anyone like that even exists besides me--I seriously wonder sometimes.)


Just wanted to let you know we do exists. 
Maybe you should try an online "Straight Edge" community. 
I know what you mean, online seems to be the only way for me too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Silent~Warrior said:


> [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":ca55d]though it would be great to actually find someone with morals who didn't drink, smoke, do drugs, etc(if anyone like that even exists besides me--I seriously wonder sometimes.)


Just wanted to let you know we do exists. 
Maybe you should try an online "Straight Edge" community. 
I know what you mean, online seems to be the only way for me too.[/quote:ca55d]

Glad I'm not the only one...I could try joining one, but it makes me wonder who to believe though, cause my ex said he was straight-edge too. And he was in those straight-edge communities on myspace and everything... Then I found out he actually drank, smoke AND does drugs, he just lied to me the entire time and I never knew it. Why are people so dishonest? :afr


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm I'm into guys in the hardcore/straight edge scene actually. Problem is it's hard to date them even online. It's ok now though since I'm dating now.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> though it would be great to actually find someone with morals who didn't drink, smoke, do drugs, etc(if anyone like that even exists besides me


I don't do those things either. Then again, you'd literally have to kill me to get my body into a church again.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Glad I'm not the only one...I could try joining one, but it makes me wonder who to believe though, cause my ex said he was straight-edge too. And he was in those straight-edge communities on myspace and everything... Then I found out he actually drank, smoke AND does drugs, he just lied to me the entire time and I never knew it. Why are people so dishonest? :afr


Im sorry that happened to you. There are liars in all walks of life, 
you just have to take your chances and never give up. 
Im sure you will find what you are looking for one day.

_Sometimes you got to dig through trash to find treasure._


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Silent~Warrior said:


> [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":7b23d]Glad I'm not the only one...I could try joining one, but it makes me wonder who to believe though, cause my ex said he was straight-edge too. And he was in those straight-edge communities on myspace and everything... Then I found out he actually drank, smoke AND does drugs, he just lied to me the entire time and I never knew it. Why are people so dishonest? :afr


Im sorry that happened to you. There are liars in all walks of life, 
you just have to take your chances and never give up. 
Im sure you will find what you are looking for one day.

_Sometimes you got to dig through trash to find treasure._[/quote:7b23d]

I'm pretty sure I won't, but thank you


----------

